# Solar panel prices cont to drop thru floor,1.10/watt possible



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Can you imagine such a thing,2000 watts around 2 thousand dollars?

Yup,I know,will never happen,wrong voltage,12/watt installed....blah blah blah blah.

2 dollar/watt is here now if you go looking,2.50 all over the place currently

Folks,save your pennies,we are having the greatest opportunity ever right now to go solar,and its getting even better.

And YES,YOU can do this especially offgrid,this isnt rocket science,dont let em scare you that it is.DIY'ers,how about getting solar in your shop at home,or a solar powered trailer shop or motorhome power,etc,solar well pumps .....Throw in a 2000 watt xantrex inverter,pure sine wave for 375 dollars.......Good times for us solar thinkers/do'ers are here!

BooBoo <----- "It'll NEVER work!"

-----------------------------------


&#8220;Demand is about to fall at a time when you&#8217;re going to have a significant increase in supply. In a commoditized industry, that is a formula for disaster.&#8221;

Manufacturers have sold a record number of panels this year as developers rushed to connect them to the grid and lock in subsidized power prices before the rates are cut by governments in Germany, Italy and the Czech Republic. In Germany&#8217;s case, the world&#8217;s largest panel market, demand will fall in 2011 after the state cuts rates producers earn by 13 percent, Johnson said. 

That will glut the market next year for photovoltaic panels, which turn sunlight into electricity, and drive the price manufacturers can charge down to as low as $1.10 per watt from about $1.80 this year, Johnson said. 
===================================

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...face-supply-glut-armageddon-chart-of-day.html


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm not sure how long the prices might continue from reputable manufacturers. Wasn't there an article just a few weeks ago about many of the mfgs shutting down as they were having to sell at or very near the cost of production without any profit due to competition?


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting read. If the author is anywhere near correct, that prices will fall that dramatically, it will cause the prices of everything connected with the industry to fall as well (inverters, batteries, etc.) as they are all reliant on the artificial demand that has been created by the subsidies. The subsidies have, in my estimation, kept the prices artificially high and profits excessive. 

The price reductions would be *great* news for me personally as we are looking to start construction of a new home in the spring and there would be no reason that I would even think of hooking to the grid if solar can be bought reasonably. As to others in the US, while the subsidies are nice, if costs come down to reasonable, affordable levels, solar power will become the source of choice and retrofitting existing housing and buildings will become the norm. 

Will this happen? If I take a look at the new laptop that I bought at Walmart for my wife for under $500 and think of the one I bought with corporate discount for under $3000 in 1989, or of the laser printer that I just bought for under $200 vs. the one I bought with discount for under $3000 in 1989, I can easily believe price drops of this magnitude, if not greater. (No, I do NOT want to think about the prices I paid for my 1st HDTV vs. current prices.  ) As a retired electronics engineer, can most assuredly confirm that prices on all technology that I have ever heard of or worked with has gotten cheaper after a while as the companies recoup their research and initial start-up costs and from there on are content to keep margins they can live with. 

Since solar is not new (bought my 1st solar products in 1973), it will be interesting to see the shakeup of the industry that takes place as the subsidies expire in major parts of the world. The time may be coming where solar will become the norm, not the exception and I, for one, will be very happy to see that happening. 


FYI: BS (1972), MS (1974), MBA (1974)(Economics & Finance)


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I'm not sure how long the prices might continue from reputable manufacturers. Wasn't there an article just a few weeks ago about many of the mfgs shutting down as they were having to sell at or very near the cost of production without any profit due to competition?


This is the norm in any technology industry. If you look back at the PC market, in the mid-1980s there were 50 or more companies making PCs. The prices, especially in current dollars, are maybe 10% or less than of what they were then, but the fact that you can buy from the survivors is a testament that some do survive, they just have to produce and sell efficiently.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wish someone would come up with a good direct solar air conditioner (and refrigerator) that could be used in a small application such as a home. By direct solar, I mean one that did not convert the sunlight to electricity, but one that used the sun's heat to cool. Either an ammonia adsorption or something like the zeolite/water adsorption cycle perhaps.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

Cyngbaeld your wish can be granted here in clarksville tenn. there is a plant being built right now called Hemlock as I understand it they will be making solar AC's. 

For those looking to buy solar panels yes china will once again be allowed to produce the panels so the prices will fall greatly. When you are looking to buy panels remember you get what you pay for. So when walmart sells them they probably wont produce as much electric as those being sold by solar panel dealers.

One more thing the reason to hook up to the grid is to get paid for excess producion you still have to be inspected by the county as if you was to be hooked up to the grid. Unless I lived in AK in the remote I would like the electric co. to pay me since I have paid them for about 20 yrs or so time for a pay back.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought Solarworld panels two years ago.....best price I could find was on the 175w, and it was a bit over 800 bucks each.

I have 10 Solarworld 245's sitting at the trucking terminal for pickup tomorrow, and the price on them was 628 each.

Quite a drop in 2 years.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

JimB said:


> Cyngbaeld your wish can be granted here in clarksville tenn. there is a plant being built right now called Hemlock as I understand it they will be making solar AC's.
> 
> For those looking to buy solar panels yes china will once again be allowed to produce the panels so the prices will fall greatly. When you are looking to buy panels remember you get what you pay for. So when walmart sells them they probably wont produce as much electric as those being sold by solar panel dealers.
> 
> One more thing the reason to hook up to the grid is to get paid for excess producion you still have to be inspected by the county as if you was to be hooked up to the grid. Unless I lived in AK in the remote I would like the electric co. to pay me since I have paid them for about 20 yrs or so time for a pay back.


Jim, will worry about "getting what I pay for" when that makes a difference in quality and price. Whether you know it or not, you will not find many actual pieces of electronics that is made in the USA. Would venture to say that at least 99% of the electronics in your house is foreign made and don't look for that to change any time soon. The USA has been losing all that manufacturing since the 80s. The buying from a dealer who is local vs. buying from a warehouse dealer in most cases is nonsensical as the locals are selling solar today, shoes yesterday, and used cars next week. Wally World can provide as good of tech support (none) as I expect I can get from a dealer here in a town of about 1.5 million. 

Also, Tenn is the only state I could find that you can actually sell your excess power to the utility in and then it seems its only to TVA. In other states, you are lucky to get "net metering" and in those cases, excess production is GIVEN to the power company without payment. As far as TVA goes, I wouldn't count on them for much longer either as the new congress has been making noises about cutting subsidies to quasi-government entities like them.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I wish someone would come up with a good direct solar air conditioner (and refrigerator) that could be used in a small application such as a home. By direct solar, I mean one that did not convert the sunlight to electricity, but one that used the sun's heat to cool. Either an ammonia adsorption or something like the zeolite/water adsorption cycle perhaps.



GE came up with one about 25 years ago. The problem they faced was when the sunlight was not available, the units reversed themselves meaning the fridge became an oven.  A friend was a research scientist / physicist for them at the time.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dont hold me to this but I *think* we are still making panels here and in Europe.

Those Solarworld panels,dang they are beauties and quality.When Bud and I were setting up his system thats what we went with.Really nice!

I have no use for cheap quality panels,plastic frames,etc.Only world class first quality manufacture for me.And soon china will be making them if they arent already.Doesnt matter where the machines are located to make em,if its world class factories they will be putting out world class panels if they choose to.

If they want to produce junk then they wont be competition to anyone.People electrifying a home for the most part dont want junk.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A word to the wise...........

Be very care full when and if and where you buy PV Panels .......

If you have a problem of some sort can you imagine >you< shipping *a* panel back to------Hong Kong-------for a "warranty" claim.
Packing==shipping==customs==TIME

That **cheap** price could bite in the ----- REAL quick.......

Buyer Beware..............


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cheap is right here in the states,everywhere,sure dont need Hong Kong.

Lets define cheap,......inexpensive or trash. 

Dont buy non name brand trash panels that you can get CHEAP with cheap quality. Thats only OK for playing around with IMO,they wont last.

Get a panel with a 25 year warranty,UL approved, and buy for a cheap PRICE. They are HERE,NOW.

They are so inexpensive now there is no reason to be buying Harbor Freight panels with much lesser quality in design and manufacture.Again IMO about HF,but fact on low prices for PREMIUM quality ones.As TnAndy pointed out on his actual recent purchase,He got A #1 panels for an exceptional price,here,now.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mickie3 said:


> Jim, will worry about "getting what I pay for" when that makes a difference in quality and price. The buying from a dealer who is local vs. buying from a warehouse dealer in most cases is nonsensical as the locals are selling solar today, shoes yesterday, and used cars next week. Wally World* can provide as good of tech support (none) as I expect I can get from a dealer here in a town of about 1.5 million. *


I want you for my neighbor,like your common sense and intelligence.I find Im my own tech support too.I dont expect it and Ive never been disappointed.Though when the local guy is competitive or darn close I go with them,I do like talking to em,officianados they are.I still make my OWN decisions on what I buy,thank you very much.

As for warranty issues buying local means nothing ,the manufacturer backs it or they dont.Dealer isnt going to cough up anything a month down the road.

This is the internet age,dealers will adapt or not and face the consequences,the clock isnt going to be turned back,brick and mortar is a failing business plan anymore.Ive found them to have little stock and THEY order from the mail,I can do that myself and save a trip to the store and put the money in my pocket not theirs.

And get it faster cheaper and with less hassle.Even save the sales tax.And its delivered to my door.Now THATS service!


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> As for warranty issues buying local means nothing ,the manufacturer backs it or they dont.Dealer isnt going to cough up anything a month down the road.
> 
> This is the internet age,dealers will adapt or not and face the consequences,the clock isnt going to be turned back,brick and mortar is a failing business plan anymore.Ive found them to have little stock and THEY order from the mail,I can do that myself and save a trip to the store and put the money in my pocket not theirs.
> 
> And get it faster cheaper and with less hassle.Even save the sales tax.And its delivered to my door.Now THATS service!


Exactly. A dealer is also going to tell you exactly what they think you want to hear so they make the sale, the truth be ----ed, so you better do your own research as well. Check out reviews on-line and in forums (this one being a very good place for unbiased info) so you can shop intelligently.

As far as after-sale tech support, everyone I know has had infinitely better results calling manufacture's tech support than the local dealer (who installed the things to start with.) Why? If the dealer had known better, they most likely would not have made a screw-up to begin with.

If I were going to insist on "buying local", I think I would get the panels installed by roofers (assuming that I was placing them on the roof of the house) as they should be able to mount without turning your roof into a sieve better, the electrical tie-ins done by licensed electricians, and have the "solar installers" do the other work (something they may be more familiar with.) If installation is all that complex that you "must have a certified solar installer" do the job (or some line like that), I would think that you should be looking for a different brand as the manufacturer has made the system way too complex.  

/rant off


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

JimB said:


> Cyngbaeld your wish can be granted here in clarksville tenn. there is a plant being built right now called Hemlock as I understand it they will be making solar AC's.


Hemlock semiconductor is based about 30 miles east of me. Guess I should look at an option for stock.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mickie3 said:


> If installation is all that complex that you "must have a certified solar installer" do the job (or some line like that), I would think that you should be looking for a different brand as the manufacturer has made the system way too complex.
> 
> /rant off


If I were going grid tied on a regular residential I would have an expert do it.Kinda like I have mechanics do my difficult work,but shade tree a lot of it.Maybe I would install panels and bring the wiring down,but let them fuse and ground and interconnect per code,thats what they know that doesnt require simple bolting things into place.

Actually wired a house,had electrician (family friend) show us code for mounting outlets,we ran all the wiring per his advice,and hooked it all up. He checked it,called in County and we were hooked right up.

Weve done a few off grid shade tree hookups,wasnt difficult at all.Very basic wiring.

IE,I can do some mechanical work,some IS too complex for me and that I will farm out.Thats my personal situation that Im in.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I wish someone would come up with a good direct solar air conditioner (and refrigerator) that could be used in a small application such as a home. By direct solar, I mean one that did not convert the sunlight to electricity, but one that used the sun's heat to cool. Either an ammonia adsorption or something like the zeolite/water adsorption cycle perhaps.


I think most areas of the US have ground temperatures cool enough to be used to cool the home with earth tubes. Once it's installed operation should be very cheap.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Flash!!!
DIY solar thermal panels for 11 cents a peak watt!!

Course, that's what they have always been 

Gary


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

SolarGary said:


> Flash!!!
> DIY solar thermal panels for 11 cents a peak watt!!
> 
> Course, that's what they have always been
> ...


How much per thousand btu?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

fishhead said:


> How much per thousand btu?



A solar thermal panel in full sun and operating at 50% efficiency, which is pretty typical, will be delivering about 150 BTU per hour per sqft.
Good DIY solar thermal collectors can be made for $5 per sqft.

So, 1000/150 = 6.7 sqft of collector to deliver 1000 BTU/hr, and the cost of that much collector would be 6.7*$5 = $33.

PV panels operate around 12 % efficiency, so a PV panel that delivered the same amount of power (1000 BTU/hr, or 293 watts) would be about 28 sqft in size, and, assuming we really get $1.10 per watt panels,would cost about 293 * $1.10 = $322 -- but, more like $600 at todays prices.

Just to put it another way, my DIY $1,000 solar water heating system on a year round basis delivers almost exactly the same amount of energy as my DIY $10,000 grid-tied PV system (both before rebates).

Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So true Gary,but hard to light the house and run the TV on heat,LOL!

Great point though,heat is where solar shines,been in really neat passive solar homes built 100 years ago.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

SolarGary said:


> A solar thermal panel in full sun and operating at 50% efficiency, which is pretty typical, will be delivering about 150 BTU per hour per sqft.
> Good DIY solar thermal collectors can be made for $5 per sqft.
> 
> So, 1000/150 = 6.7 sqft of collector to deliver 1000 BTU/hr, and the cost of that much collector would be 6.7*$5 = $33.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I think most areas of the US have ground temperatures cool enough to be used to cool the home with earth tubes. Once it's installed operation should be very cheap.


Ground temp here doesn't go below 70*. By end of summer, unless you go further down than I can get dug, it is considerably hotter than that.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

fishhead said:


> I think most areas of the US have ground temperatures cool enough to be used to cool the home with earth tubes. Once it's installed operation should be very cheap.


From what I recall, earth tubes require maintenance which may be why they have never really caught on in the US. They are fairly reasonable to install when you are build, but you must have the right kind of lot, etc. for them to work, too.

They do seem like a good idea, given the right set of circumstances.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Any one know any good articles on earth tubes I could read about?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

thestartupman said:


> Any one know any good articles on earth tubes I could read about?


Hi,
I've collected some material here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Cooling/passive_cooling.htm#Other

There is not a lot out there on using earth tubes, and even less on how well they perform.

Some of the Passive House Institute homes use earth tubes to temper the air coming into their Heat Recovery Ventilators, which seems sensible.

Gary


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here ya go..

http://mb-soft.com/solar/saving.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

12vman said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> http://mb-soft.com/solar/saving.html


Thanks.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

12vman said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> http://mb-soft.com/solar/saving.html



Hi 12V,
I used to list that site as one of the refs on earth tubes, but after reading it a couple times, and looking at some of the other projects on the site, I'm just not so sure he is real, so I took that ref out. What do you (or anyone else) think?

I guess one thing that makes me skeptical is that there are no examples or pictures of successfully installed systems. He says "thousands" of people have built the system, but no examples? In the page I have on Earth Tubes, which gets a few hundred reads a week, I ask for people to send in info on any systems or design info they have. In four years, no one has sent anything in on one of the mbsoft systems. 

I guess If I was going to try a system, I'd probably look to the REHAU design manual for advice: http://www.etracker.de/lnkcnt.php?e...mo_342100_UK.pdf&lnkname=REHAU AWADUKT Thermo
There systems are pricey, but the ideas and design info is free 

If anyone has had some experience with the any of the mbsoft projects, I'd really like to hear about it -- good or bad. Or, projects using earth tubes.

Gary


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I worked with a guy who said he designed an "air well" that works the same as these earth tubes. His was much smaller and built to collect drinking water by condensing water out of air that was pulled through the network of tubes.

He said the water collected was equal to triple distilled. For some reason dirt and mold spores don't collect.

The theory is sound so it should work. One thing didn't expect was the need for keeping the soil moist in order to transfer heat out of the tube.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> Cheap is right here in the states,everywhere,sure dont need Hong Kong.
> 
> Lets define cheap,......inexpensive or trash.
> 
> ...


Got a link for a supplier?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

SolarGary said:


> Hi 12V,
> I used to list that site as one of the refs on earth tubes, but after reading it a couple times, and looking at some of the other projects on the site, I'm just not so sure he is real, so I took that ref out. What do you (or anyone else) think?


From a somewhat superficial read, this looks like a college engineering student paper. If everything worked perfectly, you might get results that are close to the ones posted. Where did he get the data that a Chicago house only uses 20 days of 6hrs/day of cooling for the summer? It sounds like he is calculating only sensible heat, not dehumidification. A typical student mistake.

The link might be good to include as a superficial background, but it doesn't really have any design information. I wouldn't include a link, myself, because I feel the web site is one big opinion piece, other than where they want you to give them money for their "expertise."

Michael


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Txrider said:


> Got a link for a supplier?


http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm

http://sunelec.com/


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

You had better check the operating voltage and type of junction on those cheap panels, also the ul listing (not a factor for me but maybe for you).
most all of the cheap panels I have seen are odd voltages designed for series strings and mppt regulators meaning they may not work with your older units.

My last panels cost me $2/w for used siemens 75w panels @21voc which are great for dys projects


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah yeah,there are also a LOT of mainstream panels at bargain prices too,regular name brand quality panels that dont need any 'special' doodads to work but are frontline world class,like GE,Solarworld,Kyocera.....Check the link I left,these arent freak panels at all.

I like my 2dollar/watt used panels a LOT too.Ive got Kyocera's and Seimens too,great deal IMO.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> Yeah yeah,there are also a LOT of mainstream panels at bargain prices too,regular name brand quality panels that dont need any 'special' doodads to work but are frontline world class,like GE,Solarworld,Kyocera.....Check the link I left,these arent freak panels at all.
> 
> I like my 2dollar/watt used panels a LOT too.Ive got *Kyocera's and Seimens *too,great deal IMO.


From what I have been reading, those are two of the top brands that are on the market, bang for buck seems to be good on them, too. Definitely the brands I will be looking for when doing the initial install.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You might want to check out the California solar web site that lists PTC values for panels ( which are more real world than STC values panels are sold at ), and cost out panels on PTC watts rather than STC watts.

http://www.gosolarcalifornia.ca.gov/equipment/pv_modules.php

For example: 

Kyocera Solar	KD240GX-LFB	240W Polycrystalline Module is rated at 217.3w PTC

and also take that into consideration when comparing panels ( along with warranty, etc )


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

On using earth tubes, don't know what state he is in, and he is/has posted his progress on a couple of other boards, which I didn't investigate. Home building started in 09 I think. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=332056 3 pages, a good read for me.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

warranty is good, I bought some used kyocera 120w 12v panels, they had a factory defect, they were replaced free of charge, thanks kyocera


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> You might want to check out the California solar web site that lists PTC values for panels ( which are more real world than STC values panels are sold at ), and cost out panels on PTC watts rather than STC watts.
> 
> http://www.gosolarcalifornia.ca.gov/equipment/pv_modules.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for that site. Having all the panels on one site, instead of having to hunt around on each panel, makes it a durn bit easier to ascertain the true cost-effectiveness of panels.

Was just looking at one manufacturer's "150 watt panels" and interestingly enough they have 3 of them, rated at 130, 132, and 136. All other things being equal on those panels (price, size, warranty, etc.), buying the highest efficiency ones would make the most sense.



Bookmarked the site for future reference.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree too on the Kyoceras and seimens for quality,nice to hear K stood by the warranty.Do you own any product thats 'mechanical' thats better quality than a panel? I dont think I do.

All I know for sure,once you start buying em its hard to stop.....Let em drop to a dollar a watt and I will have to buy more,even if all Im doing is building stock,just cant pass em up.

Nice to see more and more thin film 'vaporware' panels being made too.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

1.82 a watt 'complete 3kw system' A panel and inverter etc no rack http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_power_kits.htm

my bad didnt finish reading  

as for these panels how would one go about attaching these .. my thought was to use C or H fiberglass strips with rubber in the opening o allow for SOME shock and expantion. i the panels are ~49 inch x ~25 inch x .27 thick but there doesnt seem to be enough edge available ... the 5 series has back mounting brackets i guess one could bond the glass to rubber but what to use for glass to rubber bond i have used 5200 and 4200 and many other 3m adhesive/sealants..


----------



## Farmgirl1971 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mickie3 said:


> Also, Tenn is the only state I could find that you can actually sell your excess power to the utility in and then it seems its only to TVA. In other states, you are lucky to get "net metering" and in those cases, excess production is GIVEN to the power company without payment. As far as TVA goes, I wouldn't count on them for much longer either as the new congress has been making noises about cutting subsidies to quasi-government entities like them.


:umno:

Duke Energy in NC also buys excess power


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Mickie3 said:


> Also, Tenn is the only state I could find that you can actually sell your excess power to the utility in and then it seems its only to TVA.


As to being "only" TVA, that pretty much IS Tennessee. Only place I know of in TN that is not TVA power is a small area around Northeast TN that is Appalachian power, and a few properties along the border with North Carolina that the power comes from that side due to line distances.

I believe if you hunt further, you'll find some programs in Florida, Arizona, and New Jersey.

Actually ALL public utilities HAVE to buy back power ( federal law ) but they only have to pay "avoided cost"....which can be lower than wholesale...and they can throw up enough intertie roadblocks that make the effect they don't buy it.




Mickie3 said:


> In other states, you are lucky to get "net metering" and in those cases, excess production is GIVEN to the power company without payment.


If one can get net metering, you're better off than selling it back, ( TVA being the exception to that ) unless you produce more than you use, since you're offsetting the retail cost versus only getting wholesale or less by reselling it. 

The average household in the US uses about 900kw/hrs/month. It would take about a 8-10kw system here in TN to produce 900 kw/hrs/month consistently....that's a 50 to 75 thousand dollar system.



Mickie3 said:


> As far as TVA goes, I wouldn't count on them for much longer either as the new congress has been making noises about cutting subsidies to quasi-government entities like them.


Well, I have 8 1/2 years to go on a 10 year contract......

And actually, I it doesn't cost TVA a dime to buy my power back at 12cents/kw/hr OVER retail rate. The sell "green power" to customers well over retail price, AND they retain the solar renewable energy credits ( SREC's ) under the contract where I sell them power back.

Those SREC's are worth 30 to 60 cents/kw/hr in places up thru the Northeast that have to buy them to comply with State requirements.

Between the two, it wouldn't surprise me if TVA wasn't MAKING money on the deal !


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

of course they are they have many people to squeeze every nickle and hide them all from the tax man


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Did the Calif Craigslist search today for panels.

Never seen as many as today,amazing.Not even close.

Best was 2 astropowers,100 watts each at 1 dollar a watt.

Some mx 60's from a former commercial setup,60 watts at 130/each,had a bunch of em and photographed beautifully.I have some of these,very nice panels. 

BP's and mitsubishi's in 170 watt ranges around 2 dollars a watt,a bunch of new,looked like BPs 280 watts for 1.75 watts. 

None of these were funky voltage,unframed or any other nonsense,all were mainstream A#1 quality panels.

Point being? More and more are out there and the prices sure are right!

I'd like to find some unisolars for cheap,for the survivability aspect,put a bullet thru em and they keep on working.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Farmgirl1971 said:


> :umno:
> 
> Duke Energy in NC also buys excess power


Duke around here doesn't buy your excess power, they only allow "net metering" and if you somehow have a credit balance at the end of the year, you get zero for it when the account is reset to "0". Sounds like the customers in NC get a much better deal.

How much do they buy it for, market or "cost of production" rate? (In Indiana, you can sell your power to a utility for "cost of production, usually around 3 or 4 cents, but you get to buy power at 12-15 cents if net-metering isn't allowed. What a deal! For the utilities, that is.)


----------

